# Party theme idea: Bloody Bayou



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

That is a challenge, I guess I'd start hitting yard sales and thrift stores for fake plants, trees. 
Netting would work good, you could hang stuff from it, have fake vines growing up it. 
Mood lighting would help of course, maybe some led fireflys.
Foggers indoors sometimes make people gag, use in moderation and don't rely on having many people being able to put up with it for long. I tried it once and had to shut it down. Dry ice in buckets of water might be better.


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

maybe four your entrance how about a arch of vines?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

i love this idea!

For dessert, Pecan Pralines are a New Orleans tradition! Or either bananas foster (from NO) or bread pudding... but here are a few other ideas:

Creole/Cajun: Dessert!


the foyer:

I'd do fireflies (twinkling lights hidden behind a scrim fabric with branches above) with chirping crickets. Have very low lights, and if you can partition off the foyer with a curtain of shredded fabric or jute.

the bathroom:

You HAVE to put a gator in the tub. I saw a decent one for a lawn ornament in Sears Hardware, and also at Hobby Lobby recently. VERY realistic and cool. I would switch out the bulbs for dim or flicker lights (think gas lights) and put out voodoo items - especially clumps of dried herbs and magic related items hanging from the rod, the ceiling, etc...

This is the google image search for the New Orleans' VooDoo Museum, and has some good ideas for things to decorate with. 
new orleans voodoo museum - Google Image Search


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

*ooohhh...*

Gator in the tub!!! Love it! Maybe my ground fogger should be in the bathroom...

oh, you have such good ideas....I'm loving the idea of fireflies, but wondering...could I use those "chasing" x-mas lights, in like amber or white? but I'd want a random look...so they wouldn't go on or off at the same time...also, I think less is more for this, so how would I get there to be only a few? hmmm...so much to consider.

I'm also loving the idea of using camo-netting to cover ceilings and to hang over the windows/doors....torn randomly so they hang like vines and such...now I just need to find a good quantity. 

I did the Google image search too...I have several pictures to use as inspiration for the displays...

Keep the ideas coming...can't wait for more garage sales to start so I can find all of the detail props I'll need...LOVE THIS!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

They DO make random twinkle lights now. I picked some up for my tree last year. If you can find them, You could cover the bulbs that don't twinkle (the strands I found had a random twinkle bulb every 5 bulbs that were regular steady on ones) and that would give you a pretty decent firefly effect...

You should also check out ultrasonic misters for the tub. If you got a gator like what I saw, you could absolutely put a layer of water in your tub and run a couple of misters in there and there would be NO problems with a confined space and fog juice exposure. they don't make clouds of fog, but they'd keep the surface of the water nice and misty and some have a light up effect...


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*vines*

We made vines one year for a party by taking either rolls or long strips of brown paper (kind you might wrap packages in) and twisting it into basically a rope with perhaps a one inch diameter. Then we added leaves. Looked pretty cool and I ended up saving them since they turned out so well. Maybe I can dig them out of the attic and take a pic.

Also, snakes. Lots of snakes. Look at Big Lots and your dollar stores for the kind that swell up and grown when soaked in water for a long time (days?)


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*cypress knees*

Maybe try making some cypress knees by making tall cones out of aluminum foil/poster board, then covering them with Celluclay. After they harden, paint brown.


----------



## reverb99 (Aug 17, 2008)

What a great idea, moochee!

For your entrance, you could drive the theme home with a "Swamp Tours" sign like this: http://cdn-write.demandstudios.com/upload//1000/000/50/0/31050.jpg

Of course, you could embellish it with some "bloody" puns, etc.!

LOVE the gator in the tub idea! Hallowtheme, the vines would be perfect... and easy.

You know, I am thinking of scaling back to just a small dinner party this year, rather than a big party, and I am really loving this voodoo louisiana swamp theme for it. Really great idea.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

What a great theme! All the suggestions have been just fabulous, especially FG's gator in the tub.  I have used those ultrasonic mister thingys and they really do work amazingly well, and would be *PERFECT* for the bathtub with the the escaped swamp visitor in it! When I was looking for plants for Herbology class (for a Harry Potter theme) I had great success at thrift shops, very cheap, and didn't feel bad about hacking them up for various uses. Dollar store are also good places to find fake plants at a reasonable price. Micheal's craft store (or whatever craft store you have locally) should have Spanish moss that you could drape. And if you know anyone who has a farm, or just wooded property, ask if you could look for viney growth to steal...here in VA a kind of wild grape grows and the vines are perfect for draping.

Also, check out Terra's tutorial on making PVC candles tutorial, 'cause the more candles the better, and the more electric candles, the safer!

Halloween Forum - Terra's Album: Tutorial: Outdoor flicker lights


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

yeah, I'm thinking more candles in the tarot/voodoo area and more like lanterns in the swamp areas....

I'm digging the paper vines idea...I've used thick rope that was actually like 8-10 strands coiled together (then as they branch out, you uncoil and chop off what you don't need) then painted w/ wood stain to create branches, but the stuff aint cheap and I don't really want to staple all of that to my walls...I think the paper will work as well and can still be painted/molded to the shapes....

I've been researching the firefly lights...ouch. expensive. too bad I'm not more electrically inclined or I'd make some, but I'm afraid of killing myself....I think the random twinkle lights will have to work, but are they really random? or will they all twinkle the same rate and at the same time? there doesn't seem to be any videos online of the places I've found that sell them....


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Great idea for a theme! And a lot of wonderful suggestions from other members as well


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

One word: Bones. Bones everywhere, animal bones, human (all fake of course) but that'll set the mood wonderully. If you live near a Michael's art store, they sell beautiful potion bottles for 99cent. If you need a visual, watch Pirates of the Carribean: Dead Man's Chest for Tia Dalma's hut, that's a very accurate voodoo swamp. 

Also with the gator in the bath you could always just have dry ice in the the water with it so it doesn't flood the bathroom with fog.


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

Dollar General finds: "Luau Party" table skirt - is 4' of raffia I can cut up for my voodoo dolls and added bits of flotsom for the displays; Twine - again for voodoo dolls and such; 2 wood signs - they are sort of rustic shaped (they say Beach House and point one way) but I'll repaint them to say Bayou Buffet for the food one way and Voodoo Shop for the other (I could use a better name for the Voodoo one though - suggestions?); 3' Rubber Snakes - to hang from the "trees"; 4' vines w/ leaves; lots of different leaves/greenery; & stems of long grass...

I simply adore that I can find cool stuff at the dollar store...this party is going to be so cool...

RUN, don't walk to your nearest Dollar store today!!! hehehehehe


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

Voodoo Lounge is one of my favorite, Headhunters Cafe is another.


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't forget some Tarot cards too!


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

Or Rev Zombie's Voodoo shop

(an actual shop in new orleans)


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

I already have a headhunters cafe I made up a few years back for a sticker design


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Tub Gator*

I had snakes in our tub last year, the kind that grow in water from Dollar Tree.

Unfortunately, I didnt read the instructions early enough - they take DAYS to WEEKS to grow to their full size, so ours never really got that big, but were still fun. Maybe you could start them in a bucket or something a few days before. 

One other caution - they leave behind a very slippery clear slime for whoever jumps in the shower next


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

I'm re-naming this party...it's now going to be "Voodoo on the Bayou". What do you think?

I've been going nuts at garage sales and thrift shops finding all sorts of kookie and varied stuff (crap) to dress my wall of bookcases in the living room with. 

Through Google images, I've found lots of different and interesting Voodoo themed signs and posters, so I think I'm going to use those to cover the walls in the foyer (I'll print them and blow them up), then I'll have branches hang from the light fixture there and dress w/ moss. This will help bring both of the two rooms/ideas together.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

moocheex55 said:


> I'm re-naming this party...it's now going to be "Voodoo on the Bayou". What do you think?
> 
> I absolutely *LOVE* it!!!!


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

A traditional cajun desert is beignets. They're square, fluffy doughnuts covered in powdered sugar and they're famously served a the Cafe Du Monde in the French Quarter: Cafe Du Monde - Original French Market Coffee Stand New Orleans - Our Beignets
Here's a recipe: Cooks.com - Recipe - Sweet Louisana Style Beignets

Another idea I have had for a while is voodoo cookies. Set up a station at your desert bar for people to construct their own voodoo dolls out of something yummy. Simply make sugar cookies and cut them out with a basic gingerbread cookie cutter, let the guests ice them with a couple of colors to choose from (Blue for security, purple for riches, etc.) and assorted candies to add for spells (add candy hearts for love, sour patch kids for fertility, etc.) and label each bowl with what each one symbolizes. 

If you're at odds with how to make your house look more bayouey (yes, it's a word. and it's fun to say. say it out loud.) a common architectural feature of homes in New Orleans are shutters.















You can buy them at a home building store, or you can salvage some. The more broken the better!


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

oooh...SHUTTERS!!! I love this....I live in an apartment, so putting these on the walls would be easy and look reallly cool....

ugh...I love this forum and hate that it makes me want EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

here is an invite design I made...I don't know if I like it...ugh. Suggestions? the white space at the bottom will have date/time/place/ect info. Thanks!

Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire


----------



## reverb99 (Aug 17, 2008)

The invite looks awesome! Nice job.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

mooch, that is *FABULOUS*!! I think it looks gerat the way it is, but I know you'll be tweakin' it until you send them out!!


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

oooh...I had another cool idea...

as a gift to my guests, I think I'll have a small table w/ empty "gris-gris" bags and lots of stuff to put in them...I'll also put a sign that tells people what the different things mean and what to do...then they can fill them with things (for love, for money, for luck, ect)

this will be cool


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

You MUST put a *severed limb *in the tub with the gator.

Another common, and creepy, architectural element in NO is broken glass or broken bottles along the top of a courtyard wall to keep people out or to keep people in (not sure which.)

Neat idea! Hand painted signs would work great as many things in that area are folksy and created by po'folks.

If you could get a floating gator with some sort of silent toy boat motor attached that would let him "prowl the waters", that would be even awesomer. (The LEGO boat motor) Oh, and add washable black paint to the water in the tub to make it yucky. And don't clean your toilet between now and then, (_...kidding_). I had food poisioning down in ol' NO back in 1997 and let me tell you... those bathrooms *AIN'T CLEAN!*

As for branches, I usually got to the dollar store and buy cheap wire hangers. They make great improvised anything. Hold stuff together, hold stuff up, make limp stuff (like rope brances) stiff, etc. There's not much you can't fix with a wire hanger and a Leatherman!

This is such a fun theme... I would do it if I still lived in VA or MS, but somehow it just doesn't seem right for WA. Especially since it is likely to be 40 degrees and raining on Halloween. Maybe a Halloween in August party though...hmmm.

Have fun and go crazy!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

I was thinking, I might just do our bathroom in this theme, that would probably work. I like the gator in the bathtub idea.


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> You MUST put a *severed limb *in the tub with the gator.
> 
> 
> This is such a fun theme... I would do it if I still lived in VA or MS, but somehow it just doesn't seem right for WA. Especially since it is likely to be 40 degrees and raining on Halloween. Maybe a Halloween in August party though...hmmm.
> ...




Well, I live next to Chicago, so it will be cold in October, but I like to take my guests to someplace eles...especially when the weather sucks!


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

so, I've only just discovered this program on my computer - Windows Movie Maker- I know, I know...everyone in the world has this...ugh...I'm such a dork.

Well, I started playing with it and decided to create a video invite for my party. I shot some video of architecture around my hood and put this together...I'm pretty proud of it...but, please, tell me what you think!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p13U24H3Vog&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p13U24H3Vog&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

I think technology hates me....  here is the link

YouTube - voodoopartymovieforum


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

We did a N'Awlins Voodoo theme once, and it's still my favorite theme.
My favorite prop was a 4 foot tall voodoo doll I made out of fabric and a pvc frame. Giant pins stuck in it, along with feather, beads and stuff. I also made smaller voodoo dolls, about 6" tall, strung on fishing line, and hung them here and there from the ceiling. In the low light they looked like they were floating. Wish I'd taken pics.

The Blackadder font is great for this theme as well. Spicy food's a must with lots of Tabasco sauce or Crystal Hot Sauce. Of course, zombies work well, being under a voodoo spell. 

If you need costume inspiration, how about riverboat gamblers, zombies, ladies of easy repute, and manbo queens?

Love your idea, the invite looks great, and be sure to post lots of pics!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

I am in love with your party ideas. Someday....not this year....but someday, I just may have to follow suit.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*pics*



BadTableManor said:


> We did a N'Awlins Voodoo theme once, and it's still my favorite theme.
> My favorite prop was a 4 foot tall voodoo doll I made out of fabric and a pvc frame. Giant pins stuck in it, along with feather, beads and stuff. I also made smaller voodoo dolls, about 6" tall, strung on fishing line, and hung them here and there from the ceiling. In the low light they looked like they were floating. Wish I'd taken pics.
> 
> The Blackadder font is great for this theme as well. Spicy food's a must with lots of Tabasco sauce or Crystal Hot Sauce. Of course, zombies work well, being under a voodoo spell.
> ...


I wish you had taken pics too! I would have loved to see them!
Kaye


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

We had a Voodoo theme last year. We called it a "City of the Dead Party." We used voodoo dolls for invites but they make great decor. Get some crafts, sticks, spanish moss, etc.




























here is our party tickets


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

> We had a Voodoo theme last year. We called it a "City of the Dead Party." We used voodoo dolls for invites but they make great decor. Get some crafts, sticks, spanish moss, etc.


*I'm loving this! I want to have a voodoo theme next year. Is the rolled up piece of paper on this voodoo doll the actual invite? Would you happen to have any pictures of the making of these voodoo dolls? It looks like you have used some bones as arms?*


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't think i have any "making of" pics but i assure you it is quite easy. Just start by making a cross out of two sticks and twine. Next start wrapping spanish moss around them to beef up the cross and then wrap them in muslin (sp?) which is a real cheap fabric. Sort of like you're wrapping a mummy. After that it is all experimenting: pull some moss out the top for "hair," draw faces or sew buttons on for eyes, etc. It's more of an art then a science so you really can't mess it up. We boiled the scraps off bones from buffalo wings and ribs to add some flavor. Stuck pins in they eyes too!

Actually here is my thread from last year, it shows some more of them...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/71732-my-2008-invites.html#post520958

Good Luck!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I believe the wife & I are going to go with a similar theme for, this, our first ever Halloween party. So, I appreciate all the already-given suggestions that have been made & look forward to any more. As our plans become more defined, I'll be sure to pass on what we're doing as well.


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

oh, please do...the more we can share ideas, the better our parties will be...

thanks!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Love the party name and video invite. Lots of great ideas already. Seeing as it's an apartment and its inside I would reconsider using a fogger. Is there a chance you could set off a smoke detector with those inside? anyway, maybe substitute a fog mister instead. I've seen the ones you add to ponds, so built for placement in water (ie the tub) or a swamp witches cooking cauldron. They usually have a light source with them. I've also seen skulls that have lit eyes and expel a misting fog. Whatever way you go, I'd suggest trying it out before hand so you know what to expect and how long to run it before needing to replenish it. Regarding the tub idea I purchased a floating gator prop a few years ago at TJMaxx but still see it listed on Fright Catalog. It floats in water and is solar powered. When charged, the eyes glow at night. I love my gator guys (bought two of them for a swamp theme). Alligator Head With Baby < Halloween Props < Fright Catalog, Inc. I might consider using him in a bath tub with plastic swamp weeds and nothing else. Ask bathroom visitors to keep the lights off (or tape switch so it can't be accessed) and maybe supply a very dim night light or old fashioned lantern for minimal lighting in the room.

For coffee drinkers some chickory coffee might be in order (not to sober up party guests as chicory coffee is naturally decafinated BTW). 

If you wanted to add a soup to the list, you can make something with white chicken meat and call it gator soup. Keep it spicy and red.

For a bread or sandwich idea check out the gator, frog, and turtle designs at Rhodes: Rhodes Bake-N-Serv
Rhodes Bake-N-Serv
Rhodes Bake-N-Serv

They use to have a snake design up but I couldn't locate it.

Don't know if you've considered music yet, but maybe New Orleans Funeral Jazz: Authentic New Orleans Jazz Funeral cd. Magnificent seventh's brass band Cd - Authentic New Orleans Jazz Funeral Cd

Last year I bought some latex shrunken heads from Walgreens, very inexpensive. Lots of places carry them, sometimes sold in groups. Try BuyCostumes or Oriental Trading if you can't find locally. 

When I think of New Orleans I think of leaded glass windows, lace curtains, bobbing coffins (the water level is very high and sometimes the graves rise to the surface), chicken bones for voodoo rituals, debris (a food item), let the good times roll, Preservation Hall Band. Bananas Foster--Haagen Dazs use to make some flavored ice cream but you could always do a Banana Fosters Ice Cream Pie--5 stars/Emeril Lagasse Banana Foster Ice Cream Pies Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Food Network

Sounds like a fun party BTW.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

I love this idea. And your party name. I had a party two years ago with a New Orleans theme, had a kind of voodoo kitchen. I have some pictures on my profile page.


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

Maybe you could do a swamp creature with sharp teeth in the first room


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Just a quick update on my plans. I think we're gonna do a general New orleans/Voodoo/Bayou theme (instead of Bayou only). Just picked up one of the witch greeters from Michael's over the weekend. Thinking of altering her into a Marie Laveau-like Voodoo Queen. I plan on making a graveyard, with the centepiece being a Mausoleum. Food will have a Cajun/Creole & Halloween twist. More on that when it get finalized. Think we're gonna do the whole gator in the bathtub. I'd like to find a cd of "bayou/swamp sounds" to play in there, too. If anyone knows of any, lemme know. The wife & I are gonna dress up as Voodoo Priestess & Priest. Thinking of doing a Box of Fate, with the prizes being related to the theme. I'm trying to come up with a name for the party. Right now, I'm thinking "Boo Orleans Voodoo Ball". I think that's about it for now. Any suggestions are, as always appreciated.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

that sounds awesome!

This weekend at Dollar Tree I found some great alligator masks - they are sort of like helmets/hats and made from foam. I plan to use them peeking out from under furniture and around corners - great deal for $1! I think they also had a few dinosaurs.


----------



## bones jones (Jul 22, 2009)

Head Hauntcho pointed out a great resource on another thread that may help you out. go to Poison Halloween Animatronic Props and check out his cds for sale. Hillbillyswamp may work well for you. Here is a sample. 
http://poisonprops.com/media/mp3/CD095.mp3


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

We plan on having a costume contest category (Say that 5 times really fast!) for closest to theme. Thing is, I'm stumped as to a prize to offer for the winner. I'd like it to be something theme-related as well. And not terribly expensive (The wife jokingly suggested a trip to New Orleans.). But something that'd make it worth it for people to win. Any suggestions?


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Golden Alligator - just spray a plastic kids toy, like a trophy
Voo Doo Doll
King Cake or other area treat
Mardi Gras party kit - beads, liquor, masks
True Blood DVDs - Season 1 is out now (or some other show/series from the area)
Saints tickets, when they are playing a team near you
Jazz concert tickets or CDs


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I do like the True Blood dvd idea!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

moocheex55 said:


> Let me run a few ideas by you all and see if anything sticks....
> The food will be creole (ettouffe, muffaletta sandwiches...) but I don't know what to do for dessert - HELP!
> .


Wow! Sound like some great ideas already, I am not sure if someone already suggested beignets with café au lait for dessert. The only thing is you have to fry them and I don't know if you want to be doing that during your party. I have family from Lousiana, and Pecan Pie (with bourbon) is a classic, as well as, pound cake of any sort. I have a great recipe I will enclose. You could also make cookies with skeletons, that has a voodo vibe. I enlcosed a pic I found to give you an idea. Good Luck & have fun!










*Southern Rum Pecan Pound Cake*
1 (10-inch) cake
Ingredients
1 cup butter, softened
2 1/2 cups sugar
6 large eggs, separated
3 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1 (8-ounce) container sour cream
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 teaspoon lemon extract
1/2 cup sugar
Pecan Rum Glaze

Beat butter at medium speed with a heavy-duty mixer until creamy. Add 2 1/2 cups sugar, beating 4 to 5 minutes or until fluffy. Add egg yolks, one at a time, beating just until yellow disappears.

Combine flour and baking soda; add to butter mixture alternately with sour cream, beginning and ending with flour mixture. Stir in flavorings.

Beat egg whites until foamy; gradually add 1/2 cup sugar, 1 tablespoon at a time, beating until stiff peaks form. Fold into batter.

Pour batter into a greased and floured 10-inch tube pan.

Bake at 325° for 1 1/2 hours or until a long wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool in pan 10 to 15 minutes; remove from pan, and place on a serving plate. While warm, prick cake surface at 1-inch intervals with a wooden pick; pour warm Rum Glaze over cake. Let stand 4 hours or overnight before serving. Serve with vanilla ice cream.

*
Pecan Rum Glaze*
(Makes a little over a cup)
Ingredients
6 tablespoons butter
3 tablespoons light rum
3/4 cup sugar
3 tablespoons water
1/2 cup chopped pecans, toasted
Preparation
Combine first 4 ingredients in a small saucepan; bring to a boil. Boil, stirring constantly, 3 minutes. Remove from heat, and stir in pecans.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I really like all the ideas that are going on here!!!! Maybe I can do this theme myself one year. 

Bayou also makes me think of boats or rafts. Maybe you can have one leaning against the wall in the foyer? Cover them with slimy-stringy stuff like it has just gotten out of the swamp?

An old creepy shack in the middle of the swamp. 

Maybe not but it was just a thought.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

If someone has'nt already mentioned---serve Hurricanes! It's the signature cocktail at Pat O' Breins in the French Quarter. There are a ton of recipes out there, so many variations on this drink. It should look red. I have enclosed two that are popular.








*
Hurricane recipe 1#*
1 oz vodka
1/4 oz grenadine syrup
1 oz gin
1 oz light rum
1/2 oz Bacardi® 151 rum
1 oz amaretto almond liqueur
1 oz triple sec
grapefruit juice
pineapple juice

Pour all but the juices, in order listed, into a hurricane glass three-quarters filled with ice. Fill with equal parts of grapefruit and pineapple juice, and serve. Garnish with a cherry & orange slice.

*
Hurricane 2#*
1.5 ounces light rum
1.5 ounces dark rum
1 ounce orange juice
1 ounce fresh lime juice 
1/4 cup passion fruit juice, or 1 tablespoon passion fruit syrup
1 teaspoon superfine sugar
1 teaspoon grenadine
Cherries with stems, and orange slice to garnish

Pour into a cocktail shaker, the rum, passion fruit juice or syrup, the other juices and the sugar, shake until sugar is dissolved. Add the grenadine, and stir to combine, then add ice and shake. Half-fill a hurricane glass with ice, then strain drink into glass; add ice to fill. Garnish with orange slice and cherries.


----------



## kUITSUKU (Jul 5, 2009)

Our Bayou will be on the porch and we're hanging netting on the ceiling with leaves/vines/bones hanging down, like you're underneath the swamp. Maybe an idea for your small bathroom? Plunge beneath the swamp to find the creepy crawlers underneath and a few skeletons lying around.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing, Halloweenie. After I started looking for contest prizes, Pat O'Brien's was one of the sites I went to. That naturally reminded me of Hurricanes. They have a couple of other local drink recipes on the site, too. I think we're gonna do a swamp water type drink as well. Problaby sometihng with Midori & Blue Caracao (to give it that nice green color) with gummy worms/frogs/bugs thrown in.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

mr_synical said:


> I was thinking the same thing, Halloweenie. After I started looking for contest prizes, Pat O'Brien's was one of the sites I went to. That naturally reminded me of Hurricanes. They have a couple of other local drink recipes on the site, too. I think we're gonna do a swamp water type drink as well. Problaby sometihng with Midori & Blue Caracao (to give it that nice green color) with gummy worms/frogs/bugs thrown in.


Midori will definately give it the green glow! Sounds good...have fun!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Um... I was wondering if it was pushing my luck to say in the bathroom with the gator have a pc of foot or that long arm thing in the tub with the gator or throwing in the corner of the bathroom. Gators can be pretty hungry creatures.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I got a few more things of inspiration if anyone cares to know. I was playing a game last night called Pirates: Legend of Black Kat on my PS2 and there were several elements, including islands, dealing with voodoo. There were the poison darts. The "voodoo daggers" which are three blades attached to one hilt, two skulls just below the guard on one side, and one on the other, the hilt wrapped in hemp rope. When these are thrown they bounce back and forth between enemies (an sometimes the player if you stand too close) There were also the elemental tikis (small hand held): ice, storm, earthquake, fire, invisibility. And there was a skull called the "vampire skull", silvery black with red jewel eyes in which is thrown to drain the life of the enemy and offered to the player. There were vials, one kind of twisted and incandescent which held sand that caused the enemy to fall asleep. And one, four sides, decorated with glass etched skulls, which held the screams of the banshees and frightened the enemy away. Then there were tall tikis, some tall and slender that didn't do anything, some tall and slender that spit poison darts, and some wide that had spikes and peformed spinning attacks. Of course there were masks of several types, five of which were called headhunter masks.

Just a thought.


----------



## darkangel71055 (Oct 16, 2008)

Dessert cajun style?? Definitely bread pudding!!


----------



## vbpony1 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Bayou theme*

These are great ideas! 
My bayou themes have had a swamp shack bar, rocking chairs on the porch, shipping crates I made out of foam, and whisky barrels. Fishing poles, fish, bait signs, wood buckets, oars, lots of palms and ferns, spiders, frogs, and battery tiki torches. I took corrugated paper with wood grain and wrapped one bar area. I also had a swamp treasure game, where I gave out keys to the chest and one person's key worked in the lock. Since they were corporate events I didn't have anything scary.


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

when I first posted my ideas way back when, I never thought people would respond like this...thank you all so much for your wonderful comments and ideas...I have been in full overload mode because of the onslaught of great suggestions...Thanks to all...

and keep them coming....I'd love to have this become a great thread that others can search out for more creepy bayou/voodoo theme ideas!

Woohoo!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Down South that tie blue bottles and bones to trees. The tradition is that problems and worries of life are represented by the botttles and bones. if you can get a fake ficas tree that hang some blue bottles and bones from it would be a good New Orleans decoration. Get lots of moss and spanish moss, rubber snakes, shrunken heads, mardi gras beads, and candles. they put flowers, candles and beads at the graves of loved ones in New Orleans.


----------



## TheEvilQueen (Sep 13, 2009)

Check out a Army Surplus store for netting and camo tarps, hunting stores will carry all kinds of camo pieces too. 

For a full moon effect use a japanese paper lamp shade over a 25watt bulb. Attatch small paper bats glued to fishing line from the top at different lenghts. If there is any breeze they will flutter around the shade.

Cauldrons over fake fires, brewing some stew! Put some fake crawfish in the pot. Have an evil figure sitting nest to it. Fake fire is made by sewing yellow, red, and orange fabric to a small fan, surround the fan with wood, bricks, rocks, and hide a red or yellow light in there to. X-mas lights will also work. 

Play the original Swamp Thing on the boob tube, volume turned down.

The Flower or craft store should have ***** willow stems, cat-tails, and vines by the yard.

Keep the gator in the tube. I'd do dry ice, it will also give a cool sensation on your guest feet. Play some erie nature sounds in there too. Display some fake crows an owls. Try a yellow bug lite.

Martha Stewart shows some great ways to make speciman jars using veggies in colored water. A califlower looks like a human brain under green food colored water. Walmart sells clear glass jars that look like speicman jars, like the ones from Young Frankenstein, the ones with the brains inside of them.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Anybody know where I can find a decent-looking inflatable or plastic/rubber alligator for cheap? I'd like to put one in the tub & maybe a couple in the yard. Most of the one's I've come across are either a) too big, b) too cheesy-looking and/or c) too expensive.


----------



## spookygal21 (Sep 19, 2009)

I love all these suggestions, as we are doing a similar theme this year. Mine is more of a New Orleans masquerade ball/haunted mansion (since we live in an old house) than bayou, but I'm thinking now I'm going to incorporate those elements into my backyard, where I have my graveyard and plan to do some above ground tombs to add to my collection. 

I also thought I'd share my menu since it's pretty typical NOLA fare:

Appetizers - Seafood Cheesecake, New Orleans Shrimp "BBQ" 
Salad course - Seared Scallops with Andouille sausage over baby greens
First Course (small plate) - Crawfish Etouffee
Main course - Jambalaya
Dessert - Bourbon Ball Milkshake (ice cream, bourbon, walnuts, choc chips, heavy cream) 

At each place setting I'm going to have a mask as a favor - feathered masks for the gals and pointy nose "casanova" masks for the guys that I painted black and think I might embellish with a bit of black glitter, green and purple place settings and black tablecloths. I also plan to decorate special masks to give out as prizes for best costumes, or maybe crown a "king and queen". 

Thanks for all the great suggestions everyone!! Keep 'em coming


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

The voodoo transformation begins...

So, I've started creating my vingnettes around my apartment for the Voodoo on the Bayou party. Here is the center of the bookcase, decked out with voodooish items.

It's not perfect yet, but so far, I really like it...what do you think?


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

That's looking great Moocheex55! I'm looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

So beautiful Moochee! Totally elegant, but still gives me the creeps.  Good job!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Moochee, that does look awesome.



Does anyone know where I can get artificial ivy vines, in bulk & for cheap?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Very neat moochee....looks very authentic! Can't wait to see what else you come up with in this plethora of ideas!

Spookygal21 I also like your ideas for you party. It's awesome!


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

mr_synical said:


> Does anyone know where I can get artificial ivy vines, in bulk & for cheap?



The dollar stores usually have ivy vines in the floral/crafts section. For a buck each (and they may be 6' or so) it's not bad. Also, Hobby Lobby has 50% sales on floral and greens every couple weeks or so, so that's a good place to look too.


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

Here is a couple more photos ....

the bookcase- This is the Voodoo Shop section of the apartment. I'm trying to make it look like an altar/shop to buy your voodoo needs...I think it needs more stuff...time for a trip to the thrift store, I think! 










Here is the centerpeice I've created for the dining table in the Bayou area of the house. It's about 3 feet tall...LOL


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

Question: does Voodoo use tarot? I've found some voodoo themed tarot cards online, but I'm not sure that it's really accurate (although, for my purposes, I suppose accuracy isn't really the point!).

I'm asking because I have a dead space in my livingroom and I'm thinking of putting together a table with tarot cards, a crystal ball, ruin stones...that type of thing. I think it will look good with the other stuff, I'm just wondering if it's weird to do with my voodoo theme.

Thanks for the imput...

Also, for those doing this theme as well, please start putting your photos up...I love to see how we are all doing and maybe there are ideas to steal...I of course mean be inspired by...LOL!


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Moochee,
I don't think you can go wrong with the tarot cards. They're not traditional Voodoo items, but all of Louisiana has a very spiritual, occult feel to it that I think the tarot cards and fortune reading apparatus would fit in nicely.
Besides, your display is so lovely I'm sure none of your guests would even notice a small inconsistency.


----------



## monsterjones (Oct 2, 2009)

Watch movie Attack of the Giant Leeches...takes place in a Louisiana swamp!
Leeches look like trash bags:


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

that statue is really funny! I like the idea of giant leeches...well, in the Halloween way, not in real life...gross! hehehehehe


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

While not nearly as cool as most of the invitations I've seen on this here forum, here are ours for this year. Its our first year, so we're started kinda small/simple.


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

I love that...the story is really fantastic! and the play on words with "Boo Orleans" is perfect. I'm a big fan of puns... 

Please post pics of your decor asap...I need more ideas to steal, I mean, be inspired by! LOL!


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

I've found the absolute best site with awesome New Orleans streaming music...I have been jamming to this all night...LOLOLOL

I'm going to have my laptop streaming this for the music for my party and showing a slideshow of lots of voodoo/new orleans/bayou photos. 

even if you don't use this for your party, you must listen to the music...it's amazing. the link to the music is on the front page, in the middle...."listen to New Orleans Music!"

New Orleans Jazz, Blues Live Music


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks, moochee. I'll try to post lots of updates between now & the 31st. Haven't got a whole lot done yet. We're procrastinators, which means we're expecting to do about a million things in the next couple of weeks. Hopefully, we get all of 'em done.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Those doing this theme, do you have your menu planned yet? I think we do. There might be a couple of revisions once I start testing recipes this weekend. 

*Food*
Vampire Killer Burgers (mini garlic-y burgers)
Deadmeat Balls (chorizo/andouille meatballs)
Spicy/Sweet nut mix
Beignets (donut balls, not trying to make 'em from scratch)
Bayou Bites (spinach & riccotta pastry bites)
Deviled Crab Cups (crab dip in filo cups)
Crawfish Tails/Shrimp (not sure about this one)
Veggie Tray
Candy (duh)

*Drinks*
The usual liquors (rum, vodka, liqueurs, etc.)
Wine (I think World Market has some Halloween-themed bottles)
Beer (probably a pumpkin beer, some Hallween-themed variety pack, some generic)
Swamp Water (midori, sprite, vodka & gummy creatures)
Hurricanes (probably a modified version so people don't get too hammered)


Like I said, its subject to change. What's everyone else doing?


----------



## Aether (Oct 14, 2009)

Quick and Lightweight Vines can be made pretty easy by tearing, tying together and twisting brown pantyhose. You can then attach individual leaves using brown pipe cleaners or wire or wrap ivy garland in with it as you are twisting. 
To really swampify the effect, Moisten some spanish moss and drape over the vines (protect your carpet or goodbye security deposit!) once the vines have been attached where you want them. The moss might be a bit heavy and could pull it down depending on how the vines are attached.


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

mr_synical said:


> Those doing this theme, do you have your menu planned yet? I think we do. There might be a couple of revisions once I start testing recipes this weekend.
> 
> *Food*
> Vampire Killer Burgers (mini garlic-y burgers)
> ...


I am doing Voodoo spiced wings, Chicken Puffs, Crab Dip, Spinach Dip and Bananas Foster for dessert.

All of my drinks are BYOB, but I am considering doing an apple-tini-type punch and calling it Swamp Water, but I really like the idea of the midori, sprite, and vodka one that you listed...hmmm...can you please list the ratios for me?

I wanted to do Hurricanes, but they are a bit too strong and I want my guests happy, not crazy...and I really don't want any "flashing" going on...LOL!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

moocheex55 said:


> I wanted to do Hurricanes, but they are a bit too strong and I want my guests happy, not crazy...and I really don't want any "flashing" going on...LOL!


That's why I think we're gonna do a modified version, probably just rum & fruit punch. I'll "test"  the Swamp Water recipe tonight & let you know how it goes.


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

one week from today! WOOHOO!!! 

I think that the decorating is about 95% done now...basically just have to do the dining/buffet table and rearrange a bit of furniture and dress it...and we'll be good to go!

I'm quite excited....and a bit nervous...

How are all of the other Voodoo party hosts doing? I haven't heard much from anyone lately and am curious as to what others' work looks like!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Got anymore pics?


----------



## spookygal21 (Sep 19, 2009)

moocheex55, Thanks for the link to the music! I'm going to have two areas to the party and I really wanted some upbeat music to the "party" area in the backyard. 

I'm doing traditional decor inside our house, we have an older home so doing old-school cobwebs, tarnished serving pieces, etc. works well. I also am adding candles and mardi gras beads to my tombstones to make it more New Orleanian. On my table - I do 2 long banquet tables pushed together with black tablecloths for our seated dinner - I'll have tarnished candelabras with beads hanging off them, doubloons (coins) down the center of the table and this year each guest will take home a mask (black paper mache masks for the guys and feather masks for the girls) that I'll have at each place setting. 

For the backyard/garage I made big street signs just like on Bourbon St. and may string up some lights to brighten it up, even though The idea is more like spooky inside and party out back. Living in the Philly area, I have a feeling that everyone's just going to want to watch the game anyway, so I'm trying to set up more of a bar-like atmosphere in the garage and put the TV out there. Not really my thing, but I've got to go with what the guests are in to. 

I'll try to post my pics as things go along. Right now everything's still all over the place. 

Less than a week to go!!


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

finally finished my menu...

Chicken and Sausage Gumbo (thank god I can make this in the slowcooker...saves me a ton of time!)
Crab Au Gratin (sort of a cheesy crab dip)
Spinach and Herb Dip
Pumpkin Cake (not really part of the theme, but boy is it good!)
Bananas Foster w/ Vanilla Icecream or Pound Cake

I've only changed this menu about 400 times over the course of the last 6 months...but I think I've finally gotten a bit of everything that says Voodoo/Cajun food and carries the theme home.

I love to cook, so getting to show off my skills is really fun!

Pics of the decor coming soon!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Moochee, sounds good. We're doing more finger foods, since I figure people will be walking around & in costume & whatnot. There have been a couple of revisions of our menu, but nothing major. I wanted to fill the Devils food cupcakes with cherry or strawberry jelly, but apparently the wife flew the idea past some guests & no one liked it. Ah well. Wusses. I'm gonna try to take some pics tonight, if we're not too busy getting things prepped. The wife is taking today & tomorrow off to help get things ready. I would've, but can't.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey, people that are doing this theme...what costume are you donning? Something theme-related? As I've said before, I'm going as a Voodoo Priest. My wife, however is no longer going as a Voodoo Priestess, but instead she'll be a Voodoo doll. Just curious if anyone else is dressing up according to the theme.


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

I am doing a Baron Samedi type of thing. I have a top hat that adorned with bones, a long black coat with a capelet, ascot, bone necklace, and I'll be doing skull makeup on my face.

I finished all of the decorating today and am about to begin the pumpkin cake and some dip...then I'll be way ahead of schedule. I'm so excited, I can hardly wait!


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

so, here is the link to my thread with photos of the party and my costume...I'm so happy with the way things turned out...now I just need to figure out where to store it all! LOLOLOL

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...178-voodoo-bayou-party-photos.html#post772566


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I just uploaded a few pics from our party. They're in the Party 09 album. I hope to get more pictures from the people that attended the party since they ended up taking more pictures than we did.


----------

